# Housse MacBook ALU



## iAbdel (27 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai commandé un MacBook alu que je dois recevoir bientôt (normalement). 
Maintenant je suis à la recherche d'une housse pour l'habiller et tout ce que je trouve c'est des housses pour MB black&white (2,75 x 32,5 x 22,7 cm) or les nouveaux MB ALU font (*2,41* x 32,5 x 22,7 cm). Et moi je veux une housse vraiment enveloppante de sorte que le MB ne bouge pas dedant.

Quelqu'un aurait déjà trouvé des housses adaptées aux nouvelles dimensions du MB ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2008)

J'ai vu quelques part qu'une personne avait utilise une housse MBA pour son MB et que les dimensions etaient nickels. A verifier.


----------



## iAbdel (27 Octobre 2008)

Ok, et sinon vous me conseillez quoi LArobe Beez ou Tucano second skin ?


----------



## Vigorex (27 Octobre 2008)

http://forums.macg.co/macbook/housse-nouveaux-macbook-alu-238391.html

Plutôt que de faire des doublons... et ça pourrait faire avancer tout le monde plus rapidement


----------



## chupastar (27 Octobre 2008)

Je crois que LaRobeAir va bien pour le nouveau MB.


----------



## Vigorex (28 Octobre 2008)

Youhou les possesseurs de MB alu, qu'avez vous comme housses s'il vous plaît?

Histoire de relancer le sujet qui est, selon moi, quand même important....


----------



## chupastar (28 Octobre 2008)

Il y a une confirmation que la housse LaRobe pour MBAir va bien (encore mieux) au MB. Voir les commentaires au test de cette housse chez Mac4ever ici: http://www.mac4ever.com/articles/hardware/888/larobe_protection_macbook_air_du_bel_ouvrage/


----------



## iAbdel (28 Octobre 2008)

Ah, donc si larobe MBA va avec les nouveaux MB, la Tucano second skin (pour MBA) doit l'être aussi logiquement, puisque c'est les mêmes dimensions intérieur
http://www.tucano.it/ITA/html_esterno/new_folders/frame_folders.htm
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## chupastar (28 Octobre 2008)

Pas sûr, ça veut dire que le modèle LaRobe est trop ample pour le MBAir, à moins que tu ne parles de la dimension de la housse elle-même?
Et pour avoir eu les 2 entre les mains, je trouve que le Larobe protège beaucoup mieux.


----------



## Trancescape (28 Octobre 2008)

iAbdel a dit:


> Ah, donc si larobe MBA va avec les nouveaux MB, la Tucano second skin (pour MBA) doit l'être aussi logiquement, puisque c'est les mêmes dimensions intérieur
> http://www.tucano.it/ITA/html_esterno/new_folders/frame_folders.htm
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



J'ai la housse Tucano second Skin pour mon MBA et j'ai tenté de mettre le MB alu de ma soeur dedans. Alors ça rentre tout juste et le néoprène est un peu tendu, mais la fermeture éclair se ferme sans trop forcer. ça donne l'impression d'une housse encore plus fine. Tout dépend le genre de protection que vous recherchez. Si l'aspect moulant est plus important que l'aspect protection, vous pouvez opter pour cette solution.


----------



## chupastar (28 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai qu'il me semble que les second skin de tucano sont plus serrés que les Larobe et incase (j'en avais une pour mon ancien iBook).


----------



## iAbdel (28 Octobre 2008)

merci pour vos conseils  je vais attendre la fin de la semaine, s'y a pas de nouveauté pour MB ALU, j'achète Larobe MBA. 
Au fait, avez vous une idée du temps que met les fabricants pour sortir de nouvelles housses après la sortie de nouveaux MB ?


----------



## Trancescape (31 Octobre 2008)

Hier, achat de la housse LaRobe pour Macbook Air et après essai je confirme qu'il y a un jeu d'environ 2cm en longueur et d'au maximum un centimètre en épaisseur...

Le Macbook Air est tellement fin que même les housses prévues pour lui n'arrivent pas à lui coller à la peau 

Bilan, la housse servira à ma soeur pour son Macbook Alu, cela devrait aller parfaitement


----------



## chupastar (31 Octobre 2008)

Trancescape a dit:


> Hier, achat de la housse LaRobe pour Macbook Air et après essai je confirme qu'il y a un jeu d'environ 2cm en longueur et d'au maximum un centimètre en épaisseur...
> 
> Le Macbook Air est tellement fin que même les housses prévues pour lui n'arrivent pas à lui coller à la peau
> 
> Bilan, la housse servira à ma soeur pour son Macbook Alu, cela devrait aller parfaitement



Tu nous tiens au courant une fois que tu l'as essayé avec le MB Alu? Des photos seraient pas mal aussi !

Merci!


----------



## titigrou (31 Octobre 2008)

Je dois recevoir mon mac book alu cette semaine, j'ai acheté une house larobe pour macbook pensant que ça collerait. Faut que je la fasse changer?


----------



## Trancescape (31 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Tu nous tiens au courant une fois que tu l'as essayé avec le MB Alu? Des photos seraient pas mal aussi !
> 
> Merci!



ça marche, bon ce ne sera peut être pas ce soir, car j'ai un programme chargé niveau Apple, j'installe l'iMac que j'ai fait acheter à ma mère samedi dernier  décidément, trop dur la vie 

Enfin 3 Macs dans la famille, ça va réduire les appels au secours et la maintenance...

Surveillez aussi le topic des galleries de switch pour les photos
A+


----------



## chupastar (31 Octobre 2008)

Impeccable ! Merci !


----------



## Poucks (31 Octobre 2008)

J'ai commandé moi aussi une housse LArobe pour MacbookAir pour mon Macbook Alu, je devrais la recevoir demain ou Lundi. Je vous tiendrai au courant et peut être quelques photos si j'ai le temps.


----------



## Kalif (31 Octobre 2008)

titigrou a dit:


> Je dois recevoir mon mac book alu cette semaine, j'ai acheté une house larobe pour macbook pensant que ça collerait. Faut que je la fasse changer?



Non, pas besoin de faire changer ta house, j'ai la même, et elle s'adapte parfaitement.
Il reste un peu de marge entre la house et le mac, mais il n'est pas pour autant moins bien protégé.


----------



## iAbdel (31 Octobre 2008)

J'ai trouvé sur amazon des housses en cuir pour MB (black&white) et MBA, trop classe et pas cher, m'au niveau protection ça doit pas être terrible.
On attend les photos du MB alu dans larobe


----------



## Trancescape (1 Novembre 2008)

1h49 , j'ai fait de l'iMac toute la soirée, un vrai bonheur cet outil  Pour la housse Larobe AIR, elle sied parfaitement au Macbook Alu, il y a d'ailleurs 1cm de rab en longueur. Les autres dimensions collent parfaitement. La fermeture éclair ne force pas, le portable rentre sans forcer et la housse n'exerce pas de pression sur le portable.
Promi les photos dans quelques heures, laissez-moi juste dormir un peu :sleep:


----------



## Trancescape (1 Novembre 2008)

Chose promise chose dûe 

Partie 1: la housse LaRobe AIR seule


----------



## Trancescape (1 Novembre 2008)

Partie 2: LaRobe AIR avec Macbook Air dedans, on voit clairement que la housse est trop grande pour ce laptop, un comble !!!


----------



## Trancescape (1 Novembre 2008)

Partie 3: Housse LaRobe AIR avec Macbook ALU, much better


----------



## jeremyzed (1 Novembre 2008)

Bon je vais prendre une house mba alors.


----------



## iAbdel (1 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour les photos Trancescap, ça sera donc La robe air


----------



## chupastar (1 Novembre 2008)

Merci Trancescape ! Vraiment bien cette housse pour le MB Alu.


----------



## Poucks (2 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour les photos, je suis content d'avoir passé commande!


----------



## NikonosV (2 Novembre 2008)

+1 ça donne des idées ce à quoi ressemblera mon prochain achat


----------



## chupastar (3 Novembre 2008)

J'ai vu la pochette LAROBE pour MBAir ce matin dans un magasin à Lyon. Et c'est claire qu'elle est abusément grande pour un MB Air. Par contre c'est vrai qu'elle colle bien au MB Alu !


----------



## tonio08 (3 Novembre 2008)

j'ai commandé en même temps que mon macbook sur l'apple store une housse larobe pour macbook. Je pourrais la changer pour une larobe pour le macbook aire ou pas? Elle ne convient pas du tout au macbook alu?


----------



## Poucks (3 Novembre 2008)

J'ai reçu ma housse LArobe pour MBAir aujourd'hui et elle convient parfaitement à mon MBAlu, à croire qu'elle a été conçu pour!


----------



## iAbdel (3 Novembre 2008)

Tu l'as acheté sur quel site ?


----------



## Poucks (4 Novembre 2008)

rueducommerce.com


----------



## Vigorex (4 Novembre 2008)

Et dire que j'ai acheté la Sleeve..... tampis, il pourra prendre du poids et toujours rentré dans son pantalon sans problème 

Question, entre le moment ou s'était affiché "expédié" et le moment ou vous avez recus votre MB il s'est passé combien de temps s'il vous plait? 

Merci de préciser ce que vous avez commandez en plus du MB svp. J'ai par exemple commandé l'imprimante, l'ipod nano, la housse sleeve et le MB. Le tout pour la coquette somme de .... aie j'arrive pas encore à réaliser ce que j'ai fais... :mouais:

En tout cas merci d'avance!

Bonne soirée


----------



## TeuBeu2 (6 Novembre 2008)

Hello !

Pour le HS : expédié le 26, reçu aujourd'hui ...  /HS

Pour ce qui est de la housse. J'ai acheté celle-ci en lisant ce topic ... Et en fait, elle est trop petite !!!!

En longueur, il y a du rab, mais je dois un peu forcer pour faire entre le MB et c'est galère pour la sortie ...

Bref, déçu sur ce coup là !

A plus tout le monde !

PS : j'ai les touches de travers aussi ... J'hésite à les appeler ...


----------



## MrFlash (6 Novembre 2008)

Tu me fais douter la TeuBeu2(le même que sur pf.com ? héhé ) , jusque la tout le monde dit qu'elle est nickel.

Bon sinon quelqu'un sait ou est-ce que l'on peut la trouver sur Paris ? Le même coloris que Trancescape, noir et verte a l'intérieur. Merci.


----------



## TeuBeu2 (6 Novembre 2008)

Oui, exactement la même et oui, exactement le même que sur PF ^^. 

Mais je pense que c'est parce que la housse est neuve ... On verra d'ici un ou deux jours ^^.


----------



## Trancescape (6 Novembre 2008)

TeuBeu2 a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Pour le HS : expédié le 26, reçu aujourd'hui ...  /HS
> 
> ...



Quel Macbook ? Le Macbook ALU  ? Cela me surprendrai vraiment car moi, et comme on peut le voir, il y avait presque trop de place...Ou alors les housses be.ez sont faites de façon artisanale et pas dutout régulière. Si tu parles d'un macbook ancienne génération alors c'est normal que ça force, mon test ne parlait que du MBA et des MB Alu


----------



## TeuBeu2 (6 Novembre 2008)

Si si ! Le nouveau (dont je suis par ailleurs super déçu).


----------



## Cristal` (6 Novembre 2008)

Personne n'a acheté la housse Incase à part moi ?
Elle colle parfaitement à mon MB Alu.


----------



## Vigorex (6 Novembre 2008)

TeuBeu2 a dit:


> Si si ! Le nouveau (dont je suis par ailleurs super déçu).



Déçu à quel niveau?

En ce qui concerne les touches, une fille de ma classe qui à le nouveau MB à aussi qques touches légèrements inclinée mais faut vraiment y faire attention pour que ça gène... et encore ça ne gène que la vue.

Je reçois mon MB dans quelques jours, et je pense que si c'est comme elle je le garde...
Je prendrais pas le risque de tomber sur un pire ou défecteux...


----------



## Katana29 (7 Novembre 2008)

Mac-aLex, c'est peut être pas le sujet, non?

Vous m'avez convaincu, j'ai acheté la housse Larobe Air. Demain je commande le MacBook. (Je fais les choses à ma manière!)


----------



## TeuBeu2 (7 Novembre 2008)

Non, je parlais aussi du MB !

J'étais effectivement déçu au niveau des touches du clavier ... Mais aussi au niveau d'une petit excroissance sous la paume gauche, comme un minuscule copeau d'alu.

Mais bon, ma bien-aimée m'a aidé à relativiser : ce n'est rien, je vais pas me faire chier pendant encore une semaine en attendant un nouveau transporteur, je ferai avec, c'est une superbe machine.

Je vais juste m'arranger pour qu'ils fassent un geste commercial : un bon d'achat m'ira parfaitement !

Bonne soirée à tous !

PS : je vais essayer d'étirer un peu la housse mais bon ... Ca reste juste pour le MB ...

edit : bah alors Katana, t'as fait un vilain edit ? ^^


----------



## TeuBeu2 (7 Novembre 2008)

Sinon, pour MrFLash. Tu peux la trouver partout sauf à la fnac ^^. Genre, les ICLG, surcouf, ... Moi je l'ai eu à MediaStore, à la Vache Noire, juste à côté de la porte d'Orléans.

Je pense que mon jugement quand à la largeur de la housse a à voir avec le fait que j'avais un MBP avec un Larobe pour MBP avant qui devait donc être large ...


----------



## Ben-Guetta (7 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me confirmer que la house LArobe pour le macbook air est bien compatible pour le MacBook Alu, car à lire TeuBeu2 cela ne semble en fin de compte pas être le cas. 

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## TeuBeu2 (8 Novembre 2008)

Elle protège très bien le MB. Ce que je dis (mais je ne suis pas très clair dans mes propos ^^), c'est que j'étais habitué à des housses plutôt amples (LaRobe 15" avant) et que celle-ci colle vraiment à la peau du MB.

Donc, ne t'inquiète pas : ça rentre !

PS : désolé d'avoir mis le doute à tout le monde les gars !


----------



## Mateo97120 (8 Novembre 2008)

Personnellement j'ai pris LaRobe Macbook Air de Be.ez et le macbook y rentre impécable, aucun jeu nul part! Il ne bouge pas d'un poil dedans et c'est donc impécable!


http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Accesso...our-MacBook-Air-Black-Addict-Pumpkin-13-3.htm

Elle est discrète en noir comme sur le lien que vous trouverez ci-dessous (je ne bosse pas pour rueducommerce je précise lol)


----------



## overlooser (8 Novembre 2008)

Cristal` a dit:


> Personne n'a acheté la housse Incase à part moi ?
> Elle colle parfaitement à mon MB Alu.



Excuse moi mais tu as acheté la house incase pour le macbook air ou le macbook ?

car j'en avais une pour mon macbook air et j'adore le touché en néoprène


----------



## Cristal` (8 Novembre 2008)

overlooser a dit:


> Excuse moi mais tu as acheté la house incase pour le macbook air ou le macbook ?



Pour le MacBook Alu


----------



## overlooser (8 Novembre 2008)

Cristal` a dit:


> Pour le MacBook Alu



ce que je veux dire c'est quelle housse ?
le modèle pour macbook air ou macbook normal ?


----------



## Ben-Guetta (8 Novembre 2008)

TeuBeu2 a dit:


> Elle protège très bien le MB. Ce que je dis (mais je ne suis pas très clair dans mes propos ^^), c'est que j'étais habitué à des housses plutôt amples (LaRobe 15" avant) et que celle-ci colle vraiment à la peau du MB.
> 
> Donc, ne t'inquiète pas : ça rentre !
> 
> PS : désolé d'avoir mis le doute à tout le monde les gars !



Non car j'ai commandé mon MB depuis le 31 et depuis j'ai fait tout un "bordel" pour avoir cette house, alors j'aurais eu l'air très bête s'il ne rentrait pas à l'intérieur. 

HS : (Je suis assez stupéfait de voir que le MB fait le tour du monde pour arriver à destination, c'est dingue quand même qu'il n'y ait pas d'entrepôts dans l'UE. On se demande comment il n'arrive pas en miette après un tel voyage).


----------



## Cristal` (8 Novembre 2008)

overlooser a dit:


> ce que je veux dire c'est quelle housse ?
> le modèle pour macbook air ou macbook normal ?



Ben pour le MB normal, pourquoi j'achèterais une housse pour le Air que j'ai pas ?


----------



## Cristal` (8 Novembre 2008)

Ben-Guetta a dit:


> HS : (Je suis assez stupéfait de voir que le MB fait le tour du monde pour arriver à destination, c'est dingue quand même qu'il n'y ait pas d'entrepôts dans l'UE. On se demande comment il n'arrive pas en miette après un tel voyage).



Quand on te dit que les nouveaux MacBook sont écolos on spécifie pas qu'ils font le tour du monde avant de venir dans ton salon. Et après on nous fait le coup de réduire le "carbon foot print"


----------



## overlooser (8 Novembre 2008)

Cristal` a dit:


> Ben pour le MB normal, pourquoi j'achèterais une housse pour le Air que j'ai pas ?



Excuse moi de te répondre encore une fois
mais ça fait 3 pages que tout le monde achète des housses pour macbook air afin de mettre le macbook alu dedans, cela va très bien. 

Alors je croyais que tu avais fait la même chose

D'ailleurs j'ai fait la même chose mais je n'aime pas le touché des Be.ez

Mon but est d'avoir la housse la plus fine possible, voilà pourquoi mes questions


----------



## Cristal` (8 Novembre 2008)

overlooser a dit:


> Excuse moi de te répondre encore une fois
> mais ça fait 3 pages que tout le monde achète des housses pour macbook air afin de mettre le macbook alu dedans, cela va très bien.
> 
> Mon but est d'avoir la housse la plus fine possible, voilà pourquoi mes questions



Ok ok 
J'ai surtout pris une housse pour protéger le MB, pas envi de rayer ou abimer une si belle beauté. Donc fine ou pas, le plus important est quelle protège bien.


----------



## MrFlash (8 Novembre 2008)

Est-ce que la housse Incase protège aussi bien que la be.ez ?


----------



## chupastar (8 Novembre 2008)

Pour avoir la incase sur mon actuel MB et avoir pu toucher la Be-ez sur les MB de mes amis, je trouve que cette dernière protège mieux, surtout pour les petits chocs car ça semble mieux les absorber...
Enfin, dès que je reçois mon MB alu je revend la incase pour une LaRobe, si qq'un est intéressé...


----------



## Cristal` (8 Novembre 2008)

MrFlash a dit:


> Est-ce que la housse Incase protège aussi bien que la be.ez ?



Elle a une bonne épaisseur et semble assez robuste. L'intérieur est doux et les côtés bien protégé à l'extérieur.

Enfin j'ai pas pu comparer avec d'autres donc c'est un simple avis.


----------



## iromain (8 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, j'ai acheté ma housse pour macbook alu 13"3 chez Fabrix, elles sont faites à la demande, on peut choisir le tissus et aussi l'ouverture (horizontale ou verticale).

J'ai reçu la housse au bout de 3/4 semaines, c'est donc assez long. Concernant le prix, avec la valeur du dollar, le prix reste intéressant malgré les frais de port.

La réalisation est très sérieuse, très belle qualité et vraiment originale, par rapport à ce qui existe sur le marché






http://www.fabrixcases.com/collection/laptop/main.html


----------



## Ben-Guetta (10 Novembre 2008)

iromain a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai acheté ma housse pour macbook alu 13"3 chez Fabrix, elles sont faites à la demande, on peut choisir le tissus et aussi l'ouverture (horizontale ou verticale).
> 
> ...


 
Et bien dit donc, c'est de la house de compétition à ce niveau là ! En tout cas c'est quand même sympathique de pouvoir tout choisir comme ça.


----------



## Bearwalken (12 Novembre 2008)

J'ai été tester aujourd'hui la housse du macbook air et le macbook ne rentre pas...  J'ai testé avec leur macbook et le mien et dans plusieurs housses et ça rentre vraiment pas...


----------



## Ben-Guetta (12 Novembre 2008)

Bearwalken a dit:


> J'ai été tester aujourd'hui la housse du macbook air et le macbook ne rentre pas...  J'ai testé avec leur macbook et le mien et dans plusieurs housses et ça rentre vraiment pas...


 
Tu parles de la house Larobe de chez Be.ez pour le macbook air ? et du nouveau macbook ?


----------



## Bearwalken (12 Novembre 2008)

Oui oui


----------



## Ben-Guetta (12 Novembre 2008)

Bearwalken a dit:


> Oui oui


 
Bizarre, pourtant certains disent qu'il rentre sans difficulté à l'intérieur (différents posts en attestent).

Il ne rentre vraiment pas de chez vraiment pas ?


----------



## Bearwalken (12 Novembre 2008)

On a d'abord essayé avec le vendeur il a même forcé (avec le macbook d'exposition) et ça rentrait de 5 cm max...

J'ai ensuite essayé avec le mien (en y allant molo ) et non ça rentre pas. Y a peut-être des différences dues à la fabrication mais en tout cas ils rentraient pas du tout.. Dommage je l'aimais bien. J'ai opté pour une housse "moka allure" pour macbook classique.


----------



## chupastar (12 Novembre 2008)

Et moi qui ai commandé la mienne...
Mais ça doit dépendre des fois alors, car on voit bien plus haut dans ce post des photos avec le MB Alu dedans qui rentre très bien... On verra quand je recevrais la mienne, d'ici samedi normalement. Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Bearwalken (12 Novembre 2008)

Oui c'est bizarre...


----------



## Ben-Guetta (12 Novembre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Et moi qui ai commandé la mienne...
> Mais ça doit dépendre des fois alors, car on voit bien plus haut dans ce post des photos avec le MB Alu dedans qui rentre très bien... On verra quand je recevrais la mienne, d'ici samedi normalement. Je vous tiens au courant.


 
Je suis dans la même situation, je sens bien que cela va être retour à l'envoyeur , pourtant d'après les photos postées j'étais sur que cela était bon. Cela doit effectivement dépendre...


----------



## chupastar (12 Novembre 2008)

Je reste confiant, celles que j'ai vu à iCLG à Lyon me paraissaient bien large quand même...


----------



## Bearwalken (12 Novembre 2008)

Dû au fait que je suis en Belgique? Une série de housse qui diffère?


----------



## jerez (12 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de commander une housse vaja qui devrait arriver dans un mois. Si ça vous intéresse, je peux faire une petite review à son arrivée.


----------



## Bearwalken (12 Novembre 2008)

Oui ce serait sympa! Elle coûtait 150-160$ non? Et le transport?


----------



## Ben-Guetta (12 Novembre 2008)

Bearwalken a dit:


> Dû au fait que je suis en Belgique? Une série de housse qui diffère?


 
Non je pense pas. Remarque, c'est peut-être ton macbook qui est plus grand


----------



## iAbdel (12 Novembre 2008)

Ah mince, j'ai déjà commandé une larobe MBA pour mon MacBook alu !!! 
J'espère que ça va entrer!

Beez aurait revu les dimensions de ses housses après avoir constaté que c'était vraiment grand pour les macbook air ?!!


----------



## gavroche(e) (12 Novembre 2008)

J'en ai acheté une samedi (de house be.ez pour macbook air) et mon macbook alu rentre parfaitement. Bon au début fallait un tout petit peu insister pour qu'il rentre mais vraiment un tout petit peu ! Bref très contente de mon achat !


----------



## surfman06 (12 Novembre 2008)

Je suis intéressé par la housse vaja, mets des photos en ligne dès que tu l'auras. J'en ai une pour l'iPhone c'est le top qualité, heureusement vu le prix que tu paies. C'est fait à la main et tu vois la différence. J'ai vraiment hâte de voir les photos...............


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'ai une housse Larobe de be.ez pour MacBook 13,3 - Wasabi que j'utilise pour mon macbook alu et c'est le top. La housse est juste un poil trop grand en épaisseur.


----------



## iAbdel (12 Novembre 2008)

gavroche(e) a dit:


> J'en ai acheté une samedi (de house be.ez pour macbook air) et mon macbook alu rentre parfaitement. Bon au début fallait un tout petit peu insister pour qu'il rentre mais vraiment un tout petit peu ! Bref très contente de mon achat !



ouf, tu me rassures, j'étais sur le point d'annuler ma commande !


----------



## Ben-Guetta (13 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de passer chez un revendeur apple et la house larobe pour macbook air ne rentrait pas sur le macbook alu, enfin si, mais en forçant pas mal. 

Je pense que cela dépend donc tout simplement de la production. Je vais attendre la mienne et puis on verra bien.


----------



## gavroche(e) (13 Novembre 2008)

Ben-Guetta a dit:


> Je viens de passer chez un revendeur apple et la house larobe pour macbook air ne rentrait pas sur le macbook alu, enfin si, mais en forçant pas mal.
> 
> Je pense que cela dépend donc tout simplement de la production. Je vais attendre la mienne et puis on verra bien.


C'est vrai qu'il faut forcer un peu dès le départ mais ensuite la housse se détend un peu, voir très légèrement puisque le macbook reste toujours très bien enveloppé par la housse.Je peut mettre des photos pour les indécis mais celles qui ont été posté au début du topic sont assez parlantes...


----------



## Ben-Guetta (13 Novembre 2008)

gavroche(e) a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il faut forcer un peu dès le départ mais ensuite la housse se détend un peu, voir très légèrement puisque le macbook reste toujours très bien enveloppé par la housse.Je peut mettre des photos pour les indécis mais celles qui ont été posté au début du topic sont assez parlantes...


 
Effectivement c'est en voyant les photos que j'ai passé commande. Je pense qu'avec le temps il doit se faire un peu et hop niquel. 

Au pire, si cela ne te dérange pas post une ou deux photos c'est tjs sympa.


----------



## gavroche(e) (13 Novembre 2008)

Ben-Guetta a dit:


> Effectivement c'est en voyant les photos que j'ai passé commande. Je pense qu'avec le temps il doit se faire un peu et hop niquel.
> 
> Au pire, si cela ne te dérange pas post une ou deux photos c'est tjs sympa.


J'en posterai ce soir vers 20h-21H. Parce que la je suis a la bibliothèque donc c'est un peu compliqué....


----------



## AroundTheWorld (13 Novembre 2008)

LaRobe MacBook Air parfait au niveau de la taille au poil pret sur mon MacBook Alu


----------



## Bearwalken (13 Novembre 2008)

C'est pas juste moi ils n'allaient pas


----------



## AroundTheWorld (13 Novembre 2008)

Bizzare , chez moi parfait,aurait il changé le taille des nouvelles housses LAROBE sachant q elles etaient trop grande pour le macBook AIR ? On parle bien de la même housse http://www.mac4ever.com/articles/hardware/888/larobe_protection_macbook_air_du_bel_ouvrage/
désolé d'envoyer sur le site M4ever mais le test montre bien sa compatibilté


----------



## jerez (13 Novembre 2008)

Bearwalken a dit:


> Oui ce serait sympa! Elle coûtait 150-160$ non? Et le transport?


 
C'est le bon prix, sinon le port est à 30$. Avec le court actuel,on s'en sort avec une housse de très bonne qualité et surtout unique pour un prix certe élévé mais pas éxagéré (enfin, je pense).  Pour les photos, c' est ok.


----------



## TeuBeu2 (13 Novembre 2008)

Hello !

Ca fait maintenant plus d'une semaine que j'ai la housse Larobe Air avec mon MB Alu.
Au départ, elle était vraiment trop juste et je devais forcer.

Aujourd'hui, elle est juste parfaite ! Elle s'est un peu détendue et le MB y rentre nickel tout en étant très bien enveloppé !

Allez-y les yeux fermés !

Bonne soirée à tous,

Clèm


----------



## Ben-Guetta (13 Novembre 2008)

TeuBeu2 a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Ca fait maintenant plus d'une semaine que j'ai la housse Larobe Air avec mon MB Alu.
> Au départ, elle était vraiment trop juste et je devais forcer.
> ...



Me concernant ma housse va surement arriver demain, c'est cool, mais bon je vais devoir renvoyer le mb à cause d'un petit souci. :rose:


----------



## ljes (13 Novembre 2008)

J'ai aussi commandé cette housse sur Rueducomme.fr, elle arrive certainement demain ou au plus tard samedi.


----------



## luxlux (13 Novembre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Je reste confiant, celles que j'ai vu à iCLG à Lyon me paraissaient bien large quand même...


J'ai acheté une housse MacBook Air be.ez pour mon MacBook alu à ICLG Lyon et çà rentre impeccablement! Donc ne t'inquiètes pas


----------



## Bearwalken (13 Novembre 2008)

Je la voulait trop cette housse du macbook air mais impossible de rentrer... Tant pis pour moi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2008)

Pour ma curiosite, quelle couleur vous va le mieux pour la housse LArobe Air ? :rateau:
Je compte en prendre une mais j'hesite entre couleur Wasabi et couleur Citrouille


----------



## AroundTheWorld (13 Novembre 2008)

*Je la voulait trop cette housse du macbook air mais impossible de rentrer... Tant pis pour moi.
*

LaRobe a du changer la taille c'est pas possible, ca rentre parfait chez moi


----------



## AroundTheWorld (13 Novembre 2008)

skensou a dit:


> Pour ma curiosite, quelle couleur vous va le mieux pour la housse LArobe Air ? :rateau:
> Je compte en prendre une mais j'hesite entre couleur Wasabi et couleur Citrouille



moi c'est Wasabi !!!


----------



## Bearwalken (13 Novembre 2008)

Je vais aller voir dans un autre magasin pour voir s'ils ont des anciens stock on sait jamais . Je vous tiens au jus!


----------



## chupastar (14 Novembre 2008)

Ça y est, je viens de recevoir ma housse LaRobe pour MacBook Air de Be.ez afin de l'adapter à mon MacBook alu et ça rentre pile poil. On dirait qu'elle a été taillée pour !
Je suis très content de mon achat (reçu en 3 jour en commandant chez MacWay).


----------



## Bearwalken (14 Novembre 2008)

J'ai été changé ma housse macbook classique (moka allure) contre une housse macbook air! Eh oui finalement j'ai été dans un autre magazin et ça rentrait nickel. C'est un peu difficile au début pour le retirer mais ça devrait aller sans soucis .

Désolé pour la frayeur!


----------



## TeuBeu2 (14 Novembre 2008)

Pour la couleur, étant donné que je travaille pour orange, j'ai pris la wasabi, histoire de changer du boulot ^^. Mais les 2 sont jolies je trouve !


----------



## Bearwalken (14 Novembre 2008)

J'ai opté pour orange moi


----------



## Ben-Guetta (14 Novembre 2008)

En ce qui me concerne noir et blanche à l'intérieur, c'est soft, mais j'aime ça.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2008)

TeuBeu2 a dit:


> Pour la couleur, étant donné que je travaille pour orange, j'ai pris la wasabi, histoire de changer du boulot ^^. Mais les 2 sont jolies je trouve !



Je trouve aussi que les deux sont jolies. Finalement j'ai choisi orange. D'abord parce que mon iPod est de cette couleur hehe et ensuite pour la couleur de macG


----------



## ChaosTheory (15 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour !

Bon et bien ça y est, je me suis acheté LA robe pour le MBA en noir et blanc. Je ne me suis pas démonté, j'ai sorti mon MacBook à la Fnac et ai essayé la housse dessus :rateau:

Niquel sur mon MB unibody :love:


----------



## ljes (15 Novembre 2008)

J'ai reçu ma housse larobe aujourd'hui (noir et vert), aucun soucis de taille, celle-ci s'adapte parfaitement à mon macbook unibody.


----------



## Trancescape (15 Novembre 2008)

Ah, les témoignages positifs s'accumulent, vous voyez qu'il fallait faire confiance à tonton Trancescape et ses photos


----------



## iAbdel (15 Novembre 2008)

ljes a dit:


> J'ai reçu ma housse larobe aujourd'hui (noir et vert), aucun soucis de taille, celle-ci s'adapte parfaitement à mon macbook unibody.



Je confirme.
J'ai reçu la mienne également aujourd'hui, on dirait qu'elle est faite pour le Macbook alu !!


----------



## MrFlash (15 Novembre 2008)

de même, c'est ok aussi pour moi


----------



## flo_69 (15 Novembre 2008)

pareil pour moi j'ai pris la housse larobe pour macbook air alors que j'ai le macbook alu, j'ai fait un test en boutique et là nickel !! j'ai pris la couleur moka :love:


----------



## manu_L (16 Novembre 2008)

Hello,
Je suis intéressé par la house Larobe pour mon MBA, sauf que j'aimerais bien qd même pouvoir transporter le cable d'alim sans pour autant prendre une malette classique...vous avez une piste ??


----------



## flo_69 (16 Novembre 2008)

oui j'ai trouvé une housse chez planet sature elle à une fermeture en plus sur la housse pour mettre le chargeur et un emplacement pour mettre une clef usb  pour le même prix (24 euros)

par contre je me souviens plus de la marque j'irais revoir ça


----------



## Bearwalken (16 Novembre 2008)

Je pensais acheter ça : 
http://www.pixmania.be/be/fr/1176244/art/be-ez/housse-larobe-black-pumpk.html

pour y mettre le chargeur. Quelqu'un a déjà esssayé? Un avis? 

Merci


----------



## tonio08 (16 Novembre 2008)

Bearwalken a dit:


> Je pensais acheter ça :
> http://www.pixmania.be/be/fr/1176244/art/be-ez/housse-larobe-black-pumpk.html
> 
> pour y mettre le chargeur. Quelqu'un a déjà esssayé? Un avis?
> ...



j'en ai acheté une pour protéger un disque externe 2,5" WD et elle est parfaite pour ça. Je viens d'essayer de mettre le chargeur du macbook et ça rentre aussi sans problème.


----------



## Bearwalken (16 Novembre 2008)

Je vais me laisser tenter alors .

Merci


----------



## manu_L (17 Novembre 2008)

Ou sinon il y a la possibilité de prendre une housse dans laquelle on met le MBA + une sacoche dans laquelle on met la housse qui contient le MBA, comme ça on peut profiter de toutes les poches et rengements des sacoches/malettes  

...Mais c'est encombrant :/ 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## chupastar (17 Novembre 2008)

On peut très bien utiliser une housse de type LaRobe ou Incase pour protéger le MB et ensuite mettre ce derbier dans une pochette ou un sac de transport traditionnel et mettre tout le reste qui lui, n'a pas besoin d'être proté gé comme votre Mac. Ça se fait beaucoup et c'est plus discret.


----------



## manu_L (17 Novembre 2008)

Au final j'ai pris LaBesace Lime Drope + Larobe Wazabi

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Accesso...Lime-Drop-Gris-Interieur-Vert-Citron-13-3.htm

Définitivement équipé, n'empêche j'ai fait le tour mais en besace il y a pas grand chose de sympa, après ça dépend des gouts...

Merci en tous cas pour les conseils


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2008)

J'ai reçu et testé la housse LArobe Air sur mon MB alu et je dois dire qu'il lui va comme un gant. Comme beaucoup l'ont dit, on dirait que la housse a été faite pour ce MB. Je n'ai eu à forcer à aucun moment, c'est rentré tout seul. Bref, c'est parfait, génial, tip-top, la classe quoi


----------



## jerez (18 Novembre 2008)

Il y plus d'une semaine de cela, je commandais une housse vaja pour "new MacBook", le modèle de base à 150$ + 10$ pour faire inscrire mes initiales + 38$ de port. La fabrication, à la main, devait prendre 20 jours mais, à ma grande surprise, j'ai reçu ma housse aujourd'hui.

On découvre donc, à la sortie du carton, une boite du plus bel effet indiquant que l'on à bien à faire à un produit de luxe ( un peu comme les macs au fond). Et, à l'interieur, devinez?  un cheval de polo  ... Et bah nan, une housse accompagnée de photos des différents produits de la marque (pour ce qui ne le savent pas, vaja est une marque argentine).

Le cuir est de très bonne qualité et il sent booooon!!! (après chacun son opinion sur l'odeur du cuir mais, moi, je kiff...). C'est se que l'on remarque en premier en tout cas.
Le produit est bien rembouré et les dimensions sont celles du macbook (je sais, j'ai beaucoup de chance ), cepandent ce dernier à de quoi bouger aussi bien dans la longueur que dans la largeur mais ce n'est pas très grave, ça ne dépasse pas quelques mm.

Pour ce qui est de durée de vie, je ne sais pas mais le cuir semble traité et résistant.

En conclusion, on peut dire que c'est un beau produit, raffiné et unique. Le rapport qualité prix n'est probablement pas excellent mais bon...(on est Macusers et on se fait "entuber" par Steve donc...). 

Voila des photos, certes mauvaise mais elle vous donneront une idée:








Ps: les couleurs sont "vibrant green" et "cornsik".


----------



## manu_L (21 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de recevoir le tout :
- LaRobe: Nickel !
- LaBesace :Nickel aussi, pleins de rangements; très fonctionnel ! Par contre je vais pas la garder car j'ai besoin d'une besace moins grosse avec juste un espace pour le MacBook et pour l'alim, pas besoin de besoin de plus.
Ça m'embête de m'en séparer car elle est vraiment pratique et bien finie.


----------



## Macadamia (21 Novembre 2008)

j'ais une housse larobe noire orange et blanche qui rentre nikel dans un sac en bandoulière golla*magnifique* et le tout est assez discret, sa fait plus sac de cours que sac d'ordi......


----------



## pi-xi (22 Novembre 2008)

jerez a dit:


> Il y plus d'une semaine de cela, je commandais une housse vaja pour "new MacBook", le modèle de base à 150$ + 10$ pour faire inscrire mes initiales + 38$ de port. La fabrication, à la main, devait prendre 20 jours mais, à ma grande surprise, j'ai reçu ma housse aujourd'hui.
> 
> On découvre donc, à la sortie du carton, une boite du plus bel effet indiquant que l'on à bien à faire à un produit de luxe ( un peu comme les macs au fond). Et, à l'interieur, devinez?  un cheval de polo  ... Et bah nan, une housse accompagnée de photos des différents produits de la marque (pour ce qui ne le savent pas, vaja est une marque argentine).
> 
> ...



j'ai une housse vaja pour mon ipod achetée il y a 18 mois... et elle sent encore le cuir :love:

très bonne qualité et le cuir se tanne :love:

sinon y a-t-il de la place pour le chargeur ? (ou un poney de manège au moins ?)


----------



## Macadamia (22 Novembre 2008)

mais c'est aps si gros que ça!!!!! la place pour un renard devrais suffire


----------



## Linken (22 Novembre 2008)

moi j'ai commandé celle ci : http://www.be-ez.com/prod_larobevolute.html ( en noir )
pour mon mb alu, et j'en suis très content, le macbook a assez de place a l'intérieur, elle est très jolie et solide et rentre dans mon sac pour aller en cour


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

ouai mais les sacs golla sont superbes (nan je fait pas de la pub pour les sacs golla)


----------



## ibao (24 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir 
je vois que tout le monde prend des Housses Beez pour MacBook Air, la housse pour MacBook 13,3" ne convient pas ? ca nage beaucoup dedans?


----------



## iAbdel (24 Novembre 2008)

ibao a dit:


> Bonsoir
> je vois que tout le monde prend des Housses Beez pour MacBook Air, la housse pour MacBook 13,3" ne convient pas ? ca nage beaucoup dedans?



Tout a fait. Les housses Beez sont en général un peu larges pour les Ordinateurs pour lesquelles elles sont conçues. 
La housse MB Air est tout simplement parfaite pour le MB alu


----------



## yohann22 (24 Novembre 2008)

Moi je viens de switcher mon macbook alu devrait arriver demain ou apres demain a la maison, j'ai pris la housse BeeZ larobe en noir,interieur wasabi elle rend assez jolie je trouve.


----------



## Macadamia (24 Novembre 2008)

mais j'ai un pote sa lui va très bien car il a une tablette graffique  et sa va très bien pour les deux    mais je pence qui va bien ètre rayé son mbair


----------



## bookbook (25 Novembre 2008)

Perso je trouve que LaRobe 13" normale (pas air), va très bien pour le nouveau MacBook Alu.
Il n'y a pas tant de jeu que ça, la largeur étant identique à l'ancien modèle.
Il n'y a qu'en épaisseur où l'on gagne un peu de place.

Bref j'ai hésité longuement dans le magasin entre la Air et la "normale", et finalement je suis très content de mon achat.


----------



## Garibaldi (25 Novembre 2008)

en fait ce n'est pas tant celle pour du Macbook qui est trop grande , c'est celle pour le macbook air qui est trop grande (pour ce dernier), donc deux modèles très proche au final.


----------



## deuzef (25 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Suite à vos conseils, j'ai moi aussi commandé une housse larobe noir/vert pour macbook air. Elle convient parfaitement à mon macbook alu, c'est impressionnant, vraiment ça passe pile-poil avec un cm de jeu en longueur.

Merci pour vos conseils et viva el forum de macg !


----------



## Macadamia (26 Novembre 2008)

y doivent avoir fait une connerie en créant cette housse


----------



## didj (15 Janvier 2009)

Je viens d'avoir mon MB alu aujourd'hui avec ma protection Larobe (noire et verte) du MB air.
La première fois qu'on le rentre c'est un peu dur, mais après une heure passée dans la sacoche, le mac rentre impeccablement bien ! 
Je ne peux pas comparer avec une protection Larobe prévue pour le MB alu, mais celle de l'air peut être achetée les yeux fermés, pas de jeu, bonne protection...


----------



## tseg (16 Janvier 2009)

Sans connaître vraiment les autres housses pour pouvoir comparer, je vois par toutes ces réactions que j'avais eu un peu de nez en me lançant au mois de novembre dans l'achat de la housse Beez MB air sans vraiment savoir si mon MB alu s'y trouverait bien...
J'en ai de suite été très satisfait et au bout de 2 mois rien à redire, parfait, excellente protection, légére, un écrin, le MB a même fait un chute..et pas un seul dégât ( ceci dit je ne le conseille à personne ceci n'a pas valeur de test:rateau
Et quelle cote pour la version verte..moi qui pensait faire preuve d'originalité


----------



## alargeau (17 Janvier 2009)

Perso, j'ai déjà eu une housse Be.ez / LaRobe et une housse Tucano, la différence est flagrante. Tucano fait des housses vraiment mieux finies et qui sont pile poil à la taille. Seul hic en ce moment, je ne sais pas si leurs housses s'adaptent au nouveau macbook alu... Donc si quelqu'un en a une, je veux bien un avis.


----------



## chupastar (17 Janvier 2009)

J'ai aussi eu des housses Tucano, je trouvais que la protection n'était pas terrible. Pire, une amie avait une housse Tucano qui avait déteint sur son iBook au niveau des rabats de protection interne ! Il était beau l'iBook avec des gros traits noirs sur la coque !

Dans le même style de housse néoprène, j'ai eu une housse incase qui était beaucoup mieux.
Et maintenant que je suis passé chez Be.ez je ne changerais plus, la protection est vraiment meilleur, le seul soucis c'est leur taille un peu trop grande et c'est pour ça qu'il faut choisir la housse prévue pour la air si on veux protéger son MB.


----------



## alargeau (24 Janvier 2009)

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà testé les housses Huzzk ?


----------



## alargeau (1 Février 2009)

Alors pour les futurs acheteurs d'une housse pour MacBook alu, je vais vous livrer mon avis. J'ai commandé une housse Tucano Quadro à la Fnac. Excellente qualité de finition et un aspect stretch que j'aime beaucoup. C'est aussi pour ça que j'ai toujours préféré les housses Tucano, elles sont extensibles et donc collent à l'ordi, au contraire des housses Be.ez qui elles sont plus dures, et non extensibles. J'ai finalement renvoyé la housse parce qu'elles étaient légèrement trop grande (elle est faite pour le MacBok blanc, comme beaucoup de housse d'ailleurs). J'ai ensuite hésité entre une housse Huzzk et la housse Be.ez LArobe pour MacBook Air étant donné les nombreux bons avis qui existent. La première coûte 40 et la seconde à peine 21, donc après avoir planché sur la question plusieurs jours, je me suis finalement rendu à l'évidence : 40 une housse, ça fait cher... J'ai donc reçu une housse Be.ez pour MacBook Air, commandée sur MacWay. 
Au final, je suis perplexe, la housse Be.ez est dure, ce que je n'aime pas trop. Le MacBook rentre dedans en forçant un peu mais pour le sortir, c'est plus délicat. Sans oublier que la fermeture éclair n'est plus protégée car le MacBook est plus épais que le MacBook Air donc les petites lèvres protectrices n'assurent pas leur fonction....


----------



## willy-willy (1 Février 2009)

A effacer


----------



## willy-willy (1 Février 2009)

alargeau a dit:


> Alors pour les futurs acheteurs d'une housse pour MacBook alu, je vais vous livrer mon avis. J'ai commandé une housse Tucano Quadro à la Fnac. Excellente qualité de finition et un aspect stretch que j'aime beaucoup. C'est aussi pour ça que j'ai toujours préféré les housses Tucano, elles sont extensibles et donc collent à l'ordi, au contraire des housses Be.ez qui elles sont plus dures, et non extensibles. J'ai finalement renvoyé la housse parce qu'elles étaient légèrement trop grande (elle est faite pour le MacBok blanc, comme beaucoup de housse d'ailleurs). J'ai ensuite hésité entre une housse Huzzk et la housse Be.ez LArobe pour MacBook Air étant donné les nombreux bons avis qui existent. La première coûte 40&#8364; et la seconde à peine 21&#8364;, donc après avoir planché sur la question plusieurs jours, je me suis finalement rendu à l'évidence : 40&#8364; une housse, ça fait cher... J'ai donc reçu une housse Be.ez pour MacBook Air, commandée sur MacWay.
> Au final, je suis perplexe, la housse Be.ez est dure, ce que je n'aime pas trop. Le MacBook rentre dedans en forçant un peu mais pour le sortir, c'est plus délicat. Sans oublier que la fermeture éclair n'est plus protégée car le MacBook est plus épais que le MacBook Air donc les petites lèvres protectrices n'assurent pas leur fonction....



RAAA ca ne m'aide pas dans mon choix entre la robe MB  ou celle du mac book air (sachant que c'est pour un MB alu). D'ailleurs si ca moule de trop ca peut peut-être moins bien protégé que s'il existe un tout petit espace entre l'ordi et la structure de la housse en cas de choc pour amortir?

PS : les sacoches qui sont épaisses (et dont la forme prend la trace des doigts quand on appuie desssus) c'est la "LA ROBE BE.EZ" ou la "TUCANO"? 
Elle protège mieux qu'une housse molle non? (telle que la case logic que j'ai pour mon netbook)


----------



## chupastar (1 Février 2009)

willy-willy a dit:


> PS : les sacoches qui sont épaisses (et dont la forme prend la trace des doigts quand on appuie desssus) c'est la "LA ROBE BE.EZ" ou la "TUCANO"?
> Elle protège mieux qu'une housse molle non? (telle que la case logic que j'ai pour mon netbook)



Les housse à faible résilience, donc celles qui gardent la trace des doigts quand on appuie dessus sont les BE.EZ. Je vote pour elle


----------



## willy-willy (1 Février 2009)

chupastar a dit:


> Les housse à faible résilience, donc celles qui gardent la trace des doigts quand on appuie dessus sont les BE.EZ. Je vote pour elle



chupastar>>>>>> ce sont les housses plus épaisses et "rigide" que les housses basiques un peu molles? Je crois l'avoir vue à la fnac mais je ne suis pas totalement sur que ca soit celle là. Moi je ne recherche pas une housse molle.

Je vais aller l'acheter demain à la fnac je pense. Comme j'hésite entre la housse MB Air et MB classique pensez-vous qu'il est possible d'amener mon MacAlu pour tester là bas?

PS : question bête mais si la housse est un peu compressée ou qu'on appuie fortement dessus, elle fini par retrouver sa forme initiale au bout de pas longtemps?


----------



## chupastar (1 Février 2009)

willy-willy a dit:


> chupastar>>>>>> ce sont les housses plus épaisses et "rigide" que les housses basiques un peu molles? Je crois l'avoir vue à la fnac mais je ne suis pas totalement sur que ca soit celle là. Moi je ne recherche pas une housse molle.
> 
> PS : question bête mais si la housse est un peu compressée ou qu'on appuie fortement dessus, elle fini par retrouver sa forme initiale au bout de pas longtemps?



Ce sont bien cellels-ci. Et effectivement, ils en vendent à la Fnac.   Et oui, je pense qu'il est tout à fait possible de la tester sur place. Mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils aient le modèle Air à la Fnac, sinon faut passer par un revendeur Apple qui en on tle plus souvent. Et là bas ce sera encore plus facile de la tester.

Oui oui ça reprend sa forme au bout de pas très longtemps ! Bien heureusement :rateau:

Personnellement j'ai la houssé prévue pour le MacBook Air et je la trouve parfaite.


----------



## didj (2 Février 2009)

@willy-willy : La housse Be.ez du macbook air moule très bien le mac alu. Je l'utilise tous les jours, et il est vrai qu'au début c'est un peu juste. Mais maintenant ça rentre niquel, sans jeu. Si tu n'essayes qu'une seule fois en magasin tu risques de te dire que ça ne rentrera jamais, il faut lui laisser un peu de temps !


----------



## willy-willy (6 Février 2009)

Bon je vais acheter ma housse ce week end, c'est décidé je vais prendre une house pour MB Air car je vous fais confiance. 

Vous semblez être unanimes sur la question (je dis que je vous fais confiance car forcément quand je vais entrer mon mac alu dans la housse la 1ère fois ca sera serré mais apparemment avec le temps c'est au top).

juste une dernière question : les lèvres intérieures de protection de la housse du MBA continuent à bien protéger même avec le mac alu pour qu'il ne soit pas en contact avec la fermeture éclaire?

Merci et hâte de l'avoir pour enfin sortir mon mac de chez moi l'esprit tranquille.

Bye

PS : la protection d'une housse qui moule complètement l'ordi n'est pas moindre que celle d'une housse un peu plus large?


----------



## chupastar (6 Février 2009)

willy-willy a dit:


> juste une dernière question : les lèvres intérieures de protection de la housse du MBA continuent à bien protéger même avec le mac alu pour qu'il ne soit pas en contact avec la fermeture éclaire?



Il est vrai que la taille du MB Alu écarte ces fameuses protections de la fermeture éclaires sur la housse prévue pour le MB Air, cependant, le MB alu ne peut pas les toucher car le fait que le MB soit sérré dans sont étui, induit que ces lèvres maintiennent le MB éloignée des fermetures éclairs. En fait, ces lèvres, en restant collées sur les bords du MB, maintiennent un espace qui ne peut être réduit que si le MB n'était pas collé au parois de son étui.
C'est un peu difficile à expliquer mais faudrait faire un schéma pour être parfaitement clair.



willy-willy a dit:


> PS : la protection d'une housse qui moule complètement l'ordi n'est pas moindre que celle d'une housse un peu plus large?



Pour quelle raison ? Je pense même que ça protège mieux.
Mais attention, ce ne ce sont pas non plus des coques rigides, ça protège très efficacement des rayures et des petits chocs, mais c'est tout. Il ne faut pas balancer son sac non plus ! :rateau:


----------



## willy-willy (6 Février 2009)

chupastar a dit:


> Il est vrai que la taille du MB Alu écarte ces fameuses protections de la fermeture éclaires sur la housse prévue pour le MB Air, cependant, le MB alu ne peut pas les toucher car le fait que le MB soit sérré dans sont étui, induit que ces lèvres maintiennent le MB éloignée des fermetures éclairs. En fait, ces lèvres, en restant collées sur les bords du MB, maintiennent un espace qui ne peut être réduit que si le MB n'était pas collé au parois de son étui.
> C'est un peu difficile à expliquer mais faudrait faire un schéma pour être parfaitement clair.
> 
> 
> ...



OK thanks chupastar


----------



## smog (13 Février 2009)

Je remercie tous ces avis et j'en profite pour confirmer :
LaRobe Be.ez pour MacBook Air est parfaitement adaptée au MB 13" unibody.

Je l'ai reçue ce matin, elle lui va parfaitement. Il n'y a même pas à forcer pour le rentrer. Incroyable (pourtant je vous ai fait confiance, j'ai eu raison )

Encore plus adaptée que ne l'est le modèle Be.ez MacBook avec le MB blanc (je le sais, j'ai les deux !)


----------



## SkOrTeX (20 Février 2009)

Une confirmation de plus n'est pas de trop. Grâce à ce topic j'ai décidé il y a 2 jours de commander la housse larobe air wasabi, je l'ai reçu ce matin.
Verdict: au début ça glisse pas tout seul, quelque dizaines de newtons sont nécessaires  pour faire rentrer la bête mais plus elle y est, plus elle rentre facilement. Mon MB Alu est niquel dedant.

En cadeau quelques photos que j'ai prise


----------



## didj (20 Février 2009)

Content de vous avoir un peu aidé dans vos choix ! 
J'ai essayé la robe prévu pour le macbook alu, c'est vrai que ça nage un peu et je prefere celle du air, mais ce n'est qu'un avis personnel.

Si vous aimez les robes beez, vous pouvez considérer que les deux font très bien l'affaire: histoire de goût pour le jeu ! Vive le choix !


----------



## smog (21 Février 2009)

SkOrTeX a dit:


> Une confirmation de plus n'est pas de trop. Grâce à ce topic j'ai décidé il y a 2 jours de commander la housse larobe air wasabi, je l'ai reçu ce matin.
> Verdict: au début ça glisse pas tout seul, quelque dizaines de newtons sont nécessaires  pour faire rentrer la bête mais plus elle y est, plus elle rentre facilement. Mon MB Alu est niquel dedant.
> 
> En cadeau quelques photos que j'ai prise



Je voulais le faire, des photos valent mieux qu'un discours !
J'ai exactement la même couleur, ça aurait pu être les miennes


----------



## SkOrTeX (21 Février 2009)

C'est vrai que le vert wasabi est tellement beau et surtout original :rateau:


----------



## shato (23 Mai 2009)

Hello,
énième confirmation pour vous dire que la housse Be.ez AIR est faite sur mesure pour le Macbook Unibody, c'est flagrant!
J'ai acheté la mienne cet aprèm, et j'en suis ravi, je sais le modèle choisi est légèrement voyant.....c'était le but lol !


----------



## Maxime D. (24 Mai 2009)

shato a dit:


>



shato, tu a choisi le plus beau modèle, je l'ai aussi acheté pour MB unibody et je suis plus en admiration devant la house LaRobe que devant mon MB ^^.


----------



## shato (24 Mai 2009)

Lol, félicitations, ça fait plaisir de lire le retour de quelqu'un qui a du goût!
J'hésitais un peu au début par ce coté très coloré, original et voyant, mais je ne regrette vraiment pas, je l' ADORE, ça tranche carrément bien avec le coté sérieux et épuré du Macbook alu


----------



## stevie (18 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais acheter une housse pour mon macbook pro 15". Je suis allé à la FNAC mais il ne propose que des housses en néoprène qui ne protègent pas contre les chocs et qui n'ont pas un look très recherché.
J'aimerais m'acheter une belle housse en cuir de qualité (pas du simili cuir) qui protège mon ordi avec style quitte à payer un plus cher que les housses tucano et autres Belkin en néoprène.
Je suis allé voir sur Noreve mais le cuir n'a pas l'air de bonne qualité. Il gondole.
Quelqu'un connaît des housses qui pourraient me convenir?


----------



## rachellka (18 Août 2009)

Bonjour, 

Moi je vous conseille d'acheter une coque pour votre mac (HardShell) qui protège très bien dans les utilisations quotidiennes (surtout en cas de chocs, ça permet d'éviter que l'alu ne se déforme); et pour les voyage, une housse en néopropène!


----------



## shato (20 Août 2009)

rachellka a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi je vous conseille d'acheter une coque pour votre mac (HardShell) qui protège très bien dans les utilisations quotidiennes (surtout en cas de chocs, ça permet d'éviter que l'alu ne se déforme); et pour les voyage, une housse en néopropène!



Tu peux nous en dire en peu plus, modèle exact ou photos? 
Ca pourrait m' intéresser  si ça ne grossi pas trop la machine


----------



## AnnC21 (20 Décembre 2009)

Petite question : savez vous de quelle couleur est la pochette pour macbook air (que je voudrais prendre pour mon mac book pro 13") vendue sur l'applestore 

La couleur du E me laisserait penser wasabi mais ce n'est pas précisé... 

Merci !


----------

